# ASMR



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

does this work for anyone else?! i know it works for me sort of its very calming just wondering if anyone else agrees.





 example


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't get that tingly feeling, or at least haven't found any videos that give me that, but I like to listen to it anyway because it is so relaxing and some videos make my brain melt for a lack of a better description. It does something to me, but it doesn't give me tingling sensations.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I don't really get the tingles either but I listen to ASMR videos most nights to help me relax when I'm trying to sleep. It helps me.


----------



## benevichi (Jan 7, 2015)

Yep. I had ASMR long before I knew it existed. I mostly get it while listening to instructions/directions such as making or building something. I should probably listen to some more often because it can be VERY therapeutic.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

I used to do this before I began meditating and found it very helpful. Now I don't do either. I need to start meditating again.


----------



## Jake93 (Sep 5, 2015)

I found ASMR to be helpful the first couple of times and I got that tingly feeling but after a while I couldn't really relax when listening to them and I no longer got the same feeling, not sure why. I might give them another try and see.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

laurenxox said:


> does this work for anyone else?! i know it works for me sort of its very calming just wondering if anyone else agrees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno if it works for me, when they're using objects.. depends


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know what it is about ASMR, but it seems to make me really restless, rather than calming me down. I don't know why... no one else seems to have that reaction.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

I love asmr. My favourite is softlygaloshes.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes I have been experiencing ASMR for a long time and been watching those videos since about 2 years ago.
My favourite ASMR creator is Ephemeral Rift, check him out if you haven't, really creative dude.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I think ASMR is what animals feel when we pet them which is why they like getting pet.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I love ASMR! I try to watch it before bed. I am triggered by camera brushing with a makeup brush. It seems to calm my anxiety at night and occasionally I use it during the day. It really works. I don't always get tingles but it helps me relax even then.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

yea i get em on some vids. like this is one of my faves right now.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Not a huge fan of "intentional" Asmr videos.


----------

